
Lenovo X1 Extreme Gen 2: 9th Gen i9, GTX 1650 - artemiszx
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/lenovo-bumps-x1-extreme-to-i9-gtx-1650-introduces-new-mainstream-thinkbooks/
======
akvadrako
This looks like the best laptop you can get for Linux. If only it came with
AMD graphics.

